# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Οθόνη Η/Υ > [Οθόνη Samsung] ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΜΕ  Οθόνη Samsung 19" Syncmaster 920NW

## nikoskosm

Καλησπέρα σε όλους και χρόνια πολλά.
Έχω πρόβλημα με την παραπάνω οθόνη  *Samsung 19" Syncmaster 920NW**.*
Ξαφνικά εκεί που δούλευε, έσβησε, *(μαύρη η οθόνη)*  ενώ το *μπλε* λεντάκι της είναι αναμμένο.
Την σβήνω από τον διακόπτη *on/off* και την ανοίγω ξανά, από τον διακόπτη *on/off*, ανάβει κανονικά για* 5-10* δευτερόλεπτα και σβήνει.* (οθόνη μαύρη)*
Έλεγξα τους πυκνωτές του τροφοδοτικού, με τον παλμογράφο και τους βρήκα όλους *Οκ*.
Έλεγξα και τις *4* λάμπες με το *tester* και είναι και οι* 4 Οκ.*
Τι άλλο να κοιτάξω*;*
Θα ήθελα την βοήθειά σας, αν κάποιος φίλος μπορεί να με βοηθήσει...

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ.

BILD1423.jpg

----------


## angel_grig

Eαν το led αναβει, η οθονη ειναι μαυρη και οπως ειπες οι λαμπες ειναι ΟΚ τοτε μαλλον ειναι το inverter.Δοκιμασε με συνδεδεμενο τον υπολογιστη να πλησιασεις με ενα φακο.Αν βλεπεις εικονα τοτε φταιει το inverter

----------

nikoskosm (03-01-13)

----------


## nikoskosm

> Eαν το led αναβει, η οθονη ειναι μαυρη και οπως ειπες οι λαμπες ειναι ΟΚ τοτε μαλλον ειναι το inverter.Δοκιμασε με συνδεδεμενο τον υπολογιστη να πλησιασεις με ενα φακο.Αν βλεπεις εικονα τοτε φταιει το inverter


Σε ευχαριστώ για την βοήθεια
Δοκίμασα με συνδεδεμένο τον υπολογιστή να πλησιάσω με ένα φακό και δεν βλέπω εικόνα 
δεν φαίνεται τίποτα, είναι μαύρη η οθόνη
ενώ το *μπλε λεντάκι της είναι αναμμένο.*

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣΛΑΡΙΣΑ

Νίκο  ο  μ/τ  του  ινβέρτερ

----------

nikoskosm (05-01-13)

----------


## nikoskosm

> Νίκο  ο  μ/τ  του  ινβέρτερ



Γεια σου Νίκο και καλή χρονιά,
τους μ/τ τους έβγαλα στον αέρα (και τους 2) και τους μέτρησα.
Τους βρήκα οκ.
Δεν μου φάνηκαν να έχουν πρόβλημα.

----------


## GeorgeSindos

Ειχα 2 οθονες ακριβως το ίδιο μοντέλο και οι δύο είχαν πρόβλημα στις λάμπες.Άλλαξα λάμπες και είναι οκ. Τώρα στην δική σου περίπτωση εφόσον έλενξες τις λάμπες είναι ο μ/τ inverter.

----------

nikoskosm (06-01-13)

----------


## nikoskosm

> Ειχα 2 οθονες ακριβως το ίδιο μοντέλο και οι δύο είχαν πρόβλημα στις λάμπες.Άλλαξα λάμπες και είναι οκ. Τώρα στην δική σου περίπτωση εφόσον έλενξες τις λάμπες είναι ο μ/τ inverter.



Ακούστε παιδιά τι μου συμβαίνει με αυτήν την οθόνη...
Το ανακάλυψα σήμερα κατά λάθος.
Μετά από πολλές μετρήσεις και έλεγχο της οθόνης, δεν μπόρεσα να βρω κάτι που να έχει πρόβλημα,
όλα φαίνονται να είναι οκ.
Όπως *την είχα* *ανοιχτή*, είπα να την ξαναδοκιμάσω.
Την σύνδεσα κανονικά και άνοιξα τον υπολογιστή, χωρίς να βάλω τα καπάκια της από πίσω. Και όπως την είχα ξαπλωμένη πάνω στο γραφείο, *(βλέπε φώτο 1)* η οθόνη άναψε κανονικά και ο υπολογιστής λειτουργεί κανονικά για πολλή ώρα.
Η επόμενή μου κίνηση ήταν να βάλω τα καπάκια και να την κλείσω κανονικά, σκεπτόμενος ότι έγινε.
Την έκλεισα και την έβαλα στην θέση της, ανοίγω τον υπολογιστή και πάλι τα ίδια.
Ανάβει για λίγα δευτερόλεπτα και σβήνει. Προσπαθώ να την ανάψω από τον διακόπτη *on/off,* ανάβει για 5 δευτερόλεπτα και σβήνει. Λέω θα με χαζέψει αυτή η οθόνη.... Ή δουλεύει ή δεν δουλεύει...
Έτσι όπως ήταν όρθια, την ξαπλώνω πάνω στο γραφείο με την οθόνη να κοιτάει προς τα πάνω,*(βλέπε φώτο 1)* χωρίς να ανοίξω τα καπάκια από πίσω. Πατάω το διακόπτη *on* για να την ανάψω *(με συνδεδεμένο τον υπολογιστή),* η οθόνη άναψε κανονικά.
Την σηκώνω όρθια, την βάζω στην θέση της κανονικά και περιμένω να σβήσει.
Δουλεύει μια χαρά για ώρες. 
Σε κάποια στιγμή έκανα μια επανεκκίνηση του υπολογιστή. Η οθόνη πάλι δεν άναβε.
Το συμπέρασμά μου είναι ότι όταν την έχω σε οριζόντια θέση *(βλέπε φώτο 1)*
και ανάβω τον υπολογιστή, ανάβει κανονικά. 
Αλλά όταν την έχω κανονικά όρθια την οθόνη *(βλέπε φώτο 2)* και ανάβω τον υπολογιστή, δεν ανάβει.
*Επειδή θα μου στρίψει, μπορεί να μου πει κάποιος φίλος, τι συμβαίνει;*

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την βοήθειά σας.


BILD1433.jpg BILD1438.jpg

----------


## ezizu

Νίκο (nikoskosm) μου έχει τύχει παρόμοιο πρόβλημα σε LG και τελικά ήταν κομμένο το καλώδιο, πάνω στον ένα ακροδέκτη, σε μία από τις λάμπες τις οθόνης .
Όταν έκανε επαφή το καλώδιο με τον ακροδέκτη της λάμπας , η οθόνη άναβε και λειτουργούσε κανονικά, μέχρι κάποια στιγμή που χάνονταν αυτή η επαφή  και η οθόνη  έσβηνε.

----------

nikoskosm (06-01-13)

----------


## GeorgeSindos

Οπως καταλαβες ο μ/τ δεν είναι σίγουρα, εφοσον οι κολήσεις είναι οκ. Αρα επανερχόμαστε στις λάμπες.....μια απο τις δυο δεν δουλεύει και σου κόβει την εικόνα.

----------

nikoskosm (09-01-13)

----------


## nikoskosm

> Οπως καταλαβες ο μ/τ δεν είναι σίγουρα, εφοσον οι κολήσεις είναι οκ. Αρα επανερχόμαστε στις λάμπες.....μια απο τις δυο δεν δουλεύει και σου κόβει την εικόνα.



*4* λάμπες έχει, 2 στο πάνω μέρος, και 2 στο κάτω μέρος,τις
Έλεγξα και τις *4* λάμπες με το *tester* και είναι και οι* 4 Οκ,
ανάβουν κανονικά
* όταν την οθόνη την ξαπλώσω  σε οριζόντια θέση *και ανάψω τον υπολογιστή, ανάβει κανονικά, μετά την σηκώσω σε όρθια θέση δουλεύει όλη την ημέρα κανονικά δεν σβήνει**.
*από ότι κατάλαβα εχει δικιο ο  *Σήφης*  πρέπει να έχει κομμένο καλώδιο, πάνω σε κάποιον ακροδέκτη, 
σε μία από τις *4* λάμπες
με αποτέλεσμα όταν την ξαπλώνω την οθόνη να ακουμπάει το καλώδιο στον ακροδέκτη τις λάμπας 
και ανάβει 
κάποια στιγμή θα την ξανανοίξω την οθόνη και θα ψάξω να βρω ποιο καλώδιο είναι κομμένο και θα σας ενημερώσω.

----------


## nikoskosm

> *4* λάμπες έχει, 2 στο πάνω μέρος, και 2 στο κάτω μέρος,τις
> Έλεγξα και τις *4* λάμπες με το *tester* και είναι και οι* 4 Οκ,
> ανάβουν κανονικά
> * όταν την οθόνη την ξαπλώσω  σε οριζόντια θέση *και ανάψω τον υπολογιστή, ανάβει κανονικά, μετά την σηκώσω σε όρθια θέση δουλεύει όλη την ημέρα κανονικά δεν σβήνει**.
> *από ότι κατάλαβα εχει δικιο ο  *Σήφης*  πρέπει να έχει κομμένο καλώδιο, πάνω σε κάποιον ακροδέκτη, 
> σε μία από τις *4* λάμπες
> με αποτέλεσμα όταν την ξαπλώνω την οθόνη να ακουμπάει το καλώδιο στον ακροδέκτη τις λάμπας 
> και ανάβει 
> κάποια στιγμή θα την ξανανοίξω την οθόνη και θα ψάξω να βρω ποιο καλώδιο είναι κομμένο και θα σας ενημερώσω.





Τελικά άνοιξα την οθόνη και έβγαλα τις δυο μεταλλικές βέργες που έχουν τις λάμπες από κάτω
τις κοίταξα και δεν βρήκα ξεκολλημένο καλώδιο , όλα τα καλώδια είναι κολλημένα πάνω στις λάμπες κανονικά, και η λάμπες ανάβουν 
άρα το πρόβλημα δεν είναι ούτε στις λάμπες, ούτε στις ακίδες τις λάμπας, ούτε στα καλώδια.

όπως σας είπα παραπάνω:

*όταν την οθόνη την ξαπλώσω σε οριζόντια θέση* *και ανάψω τον υπολογιστή, ανάβει κανονικά, μετά την σηκώσω σε όρθια θέση δουλεύει όλη την ημέρα κανονικά δεν σβήνει.*

*ενώ όταν την έχω σε όρθια θέση την οθόνη* * και ανάβω τον υπολογιστή,  ανάβει για 5'' και σβήνει.*

----------


## georged30

Ψαξε για ψυχρες κολησεις στο τροφοδοτικο-inverter

----------

nikoskosm (13-01-13)

----------


## nikoskosm

> Ψαξε για ψυχρες κολησεις στο τροφοδοτικο-inverter




Με μια πρόχειρη ματιά που έριξα στο τροφοδοτικό δεν είδα ψυχρές κολλήσεις, είναι καθαρό,
 οπτικά φαίνεται να είναι εντάξει. 
Θα τις κοιτάξω κάποια στιγμή και με το μεγεθυντικό φακό.

----------


## dimelsec

ειχα παρομοιο προβλημα στο συγκεκριμμενο μοντελο.αντικατεστησα τους ηλεκτρολυτικους και το chip smd sp8m3 του τρφοδοτικου .ολα ο.κ

----------

nikoskosm (19-01-13)

----------


## nikoskosm

> ειχα παρομοιο προβλημα στο συγκεκριμμενο μοντελο.αντικατεστησα τους ηλεκτρολυτικους και το chip smd sp8m3 του τρφοδοτικου .ολα ο.κ



στο τροφοδοτικό μου δεν υπάρχει το *sp8m3 * που μου είπες,
 δεν μπόρεσα να το βρω
όσο για τους πυκνωτές του τροφοδοτικού, τους κοίταξα όλους  με τον παλμογράφο και τους βρήκα όλους *Οκ.*

BILD1424.jpg

----------


## ezizu

Από την κάτω πλευρά της πλακέτας κοίταξες;
 Ανέβασε αν θες μια καλή φωτογραφία  και της κάτω πλευράς του τροφοδοτικού σου. Μπορεί  κάποιος, να διακρίνει κάτι (ψυχρή κόλληση κ.λ.π.) που ίσως εσένα σου ξέφυγε.

----------


## nikoskosm

> Από την κάτω πλευρά της πλακέτας κοίταξες;
>  Ανέβασε αν θες μια καλή φωτογραφία  και της κάτω πλευράς του τροφοδοτικού σου. Μπορεί  κάποιος, να διακρίνει κάτι (ψυχρή κόλληση κ.λ.π.) που ίσως εσένα σου ξέφυγε.


αυτή είναι η κάτω πλευρά τις πλακέτας
πέρασα μερικές κολλήσεις εκεί που είχα αμφιβολία αλά τίποτα....

BILD1486.jpg BILD1493.jpg BILD1487.jpg

----------


## nick007

Γεια σας...παιδια!....ειμαι καινουργιος εδω.
Ολοι οι Νικολαδες ενωθειτε....και εμενα Νικο με λενε....χαχαχαχα!!!.........ειχα 4 ιδια μονιτορ με το ιδιο ακριβως προβλημα οπως τον nikoskosm.
Ολα φτιαχτηκαν με την αλλαγη ολων των ηλεκτρολυτηκων πυκνωτων στην PSU πλακετα εκτος του μεγαλου.........μπορει να φαινονται οτι ειναι καλοι, αλλα να μην εκφραστω για το ειναι...!!!......η ποιοτητα κατασκευης των οθονων πλεον(εφοσον πεφτουν συννεχεια οι τιμες αυτων) ειναι χαλια.Συνγεκριμενα οι δυο πρασινοι που εχει η πλακετα βγαλτους και βαλτους πανω σε καμπασιτομετρο και παρακουλουθα τους.........και θα τραβηξεις το μαλι σου........χαχαχαχαχα!!!

ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ!!!......εχει παρατηρηθει σε καινουργιους πυκνωτες ελατωματικα κομματια........γι'αυτο ελεγχος πριν την τοποθετηση......μπορει να φανει κρισιμη!

Παραθετω και βιντεο με λεπτομεριες και πληροφοριες που τυχον δεν γνωριζεται για την πλακετα(ακουγονται στον ηχο).
*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=INumF4lN8Nk*

----------

nikoskosm (25-01-13)

----------


## nikoskosm

[QUOTE=nick007;539394]Συνγεκριμενα οι δυο πρασινοι που εχει η πλακετα βγαλτους και βαλτους πανω σε καμπασιτομετρο και παρακουλουθα τους.........και θα τραβηξεις το μαλι σου........χαχαχαχαχα!!!



Νικο
όλους του πυκνωτές τους έβγαλα  στον αέρα και τους μέτρησα με τον *παλμογράφο,*
και τους βρήκα *οκ........*

----------


## nikoskosm

> Γεια σας...παιδια!....ειμαι καινουργιος εδω.
> Ολοι οι Νικολαδες ενωθειτε....και εμενα Νικο με λενε....χαχαχαχα!!!.........ειχα 4 ιδια μονιτορ με το ιδιο ακριβως προβλημα οπως τον nikoskosm.
> Ολα φτιαχτηκαν με την αλλαγη ολων των ηλεκτρολυτηκων πυκνωτων στην PSU πλακετα εκτος του μεγαλου.........μπορει να φαινονται οτι ειναι καλοι, αλλα να μην εκφραστω για το ειναι...!!!......η ποιοτητα κατασκευης των οθονων πλεον(εφοσον πεφτουν συννεχεια οι τιμες αυτων) ειναι χαλια.Συνγεκριμενα οι δυο πρασινοι που εχει η πλακετα βγαλτους και βαλτους πανω σε καμπασιτομετρο και παρακουλουθα τους.........και θα τραβηξεις το μαλι σου........χαχαχαχαχα!!!
> 
> ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ!!!......εχει παρατηρηθει σε καινουργιους πυκνωτες ελατωματικα κομματια........γι'αυτο ελεγχος πριν την τοποθετηση......μπορει να φανει κρισιμη!
> 
> Παραθετω και βιντεο με λεπτομεριες και πληροφοριες που τυχον δεν γνωριζεται για την πλακετα(ακουγονται στον ηχο).
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=INumF4lN8Nk*





Νικο
όλους του πυκνωτές τους έβγαλα στον αέρα και τους μέτρησα με τον *παλμογράφο,
και τους βρήκα οκ........*

----------


## ezizu

Από την στιγμή που λειτουργεί κανονικά σε οριζόντια θέση και όταν μπαίνει κάθετα σβήνει, σημαίνει ότι κάπου χάνεται κάποια επαφή (ή επαφές ), που μπορεί να είναι είτε ψυχρές κολλήσεις, είτε κομμένο καλώδιο,είτε κόψιμο στην πλακέτα, είτε κόψιμο σε κάποιον ακροδέκτη εξαρτήματος (μπορεί ακόμα και εσωτερικά σε κάποιο εξάρτημα ,αλλά είναι λίγο σπάνιο),είτε δεν πατάει κάποια γείωση (χαλαρωμένη βίδα ή επαφή γείωσης) κ.λ.π. Θα σου πρότεινα να περάσεις ξανά,προληπτικά, τις κολλήσεις και ειδικά στους μετασχηματιστές του inverter ,στα δύο μικρά πηνία που βρίσκονται μπροστά από την ψύκτρα με τις δύο διόδους, στις δύο διόδους τις ψύκτρας, στον κυρίως μετασχηματιστή κ.ο.κ. Αν θέλεις πέρνα πρώτα τις κολλήσεις στα εξαρτήματα που σου γράφω και κάνε μια δοκιμή.Αν το πρόβλημα συνεχίζεται ,πέρασε και τις υπόλοιπες κολλήσεις, (και κάνε και έλεγχο καλού κακού για τυχών κόψιμο κάποιου χαλκοδιαδρόμου τις πλακέτας). 

Υ.Γ. Μπορείς να διευκρινίσεις κάτι.Όταν γράφεις ότι μέτρησες τους πυκνωτές με παλμογράφο ,εννοείς με το componed tester του παλμογράφου,σωστά; Ο παλμογράφος κάνει μέτρηση και σου δείχνει και την χωρητικότητά τους ;Η απλά σου δείχνει την αντίστοιχη κυκλική καμπύλη και έχεις μια ένδειξη της κατάστασης του πυκνωτή;

----------

nikoskosm (29-01-13)

----------


## nikoskosm

> Από την στιγμή που λειτουργεί κανονικά σε οριζόντια θέση και όταν μπαίνει κάθετα σβήνει, σημαίνει ότι κάπου χάνεται κάποια επαφή (ή επαφές ), που μπορεί να είναι είτε ψυχρές κολλήσεις, είτε κομμένο καλώδιο,είτε κόψιμο στην πλακέτα, είτε κόψιμο σε κάποιον ακροδέκτη εξαρτήματος (μπορεί ακόμα και εσωτερικά σε κάποιο εξάρτημα ,αλλά είναι λίγο σπάνιο),είτε δεν πατάει κάποια γείωση (χαλαρωμένη βίδα ή επαφή γείωσης) κ.λ.π. Θα σου πρότεινα να περάσεις ξανά,προληπτικά, τις κολλήσεις και ειδικά στους μετασχηματιστές του inverter ,στα δύο μικρά πηνία που βρίσκονται μπροστά από την ψύκτρα με τις δύο διόδους, στις δύο διόδους τις ψύκτρας, στον κυρίως μετασχηματιστή κ.ο.κ. Αν θέλεις πέρνα πρώτα τις κολλήσεις στα εξαρτήματα που σου γράφω και κάνε μια δοκιμή.Αν το πρόβλημα συνεχίζεται ,πέρασε και τις υπόλοιπες κολλήσεις, (και κάνε και έλεγχο καλού κακού για τυχών κόψιμο κάποιου χαλκοδιαδρόμου τις πλακέτας). 
> 
> Υ.Γ. Μπορείς να διευκρινίσεις κάτι.Όταν γράφεις ότι μέτρησες τους πυκνωτές με παλμογράφο ,εννοείς με το componed tester του παλμογράφου,σωστά; Ο παλμογράφος κάνει μέτρηση και σου δείχνει και την χωρητικότητά τους ;Η απλά σου δείχνει την αντίστοιχη κυκλική καμπύλη και έχεις μια ένδειξη της κατάστασης του πυκνωτή;






Τους πυκνωτές τους μέτρησα με το componed tester του παλμογράφου που δείχνει την αντίστοιχη κυκλική καμπύλη και τους βρήκα όλους εντάξει. 
Και η δεύτερη μέτρηση που έκανα για επαλήθευση, είναι με το καπασ/τρο. 
Επίσης πέρασα και πάρα πολλές κολλήσεις αλλά τίποτα... 
Το πρόβλημα, όμως, παραμένει το ίδιο...

----------


## ezizu

> Επίσης πέρασα και πάρα πολλές κολλήσεις αλλά τίποτα... 
> Το πρόβλημα, όμως, παραμένει το ίδιο...


Φαντάζομαι ότι έχεις περάσει τις κολλήσεις και στα εξαρτήματα που σου γράφω στο ποστ #21.
Αν όχι, θα σου πρότεινα να τις περάσεις .

----------


## nikoskosm

> Φαντάζομαι ότι έχεις περάσει τις κολλήσεις και στα εξαρτήματα που σου γράφω στο ποστ #21.
> Αν όχι, θα σου πρότεινα να τις περάσεις .



Σήφη
κοντεύω να την τελειώσω την πλακέτα από τις κολλήσεις που τις έκανα
λίγο ακόμα έμεινε και την τελειώνω φίλε μου.

----------


## nikoskosm

> Σήφη
> κοντεύω να την τελειώσω την πλακέτα από τις κολλήσεις που τις έκανα
> λίγο ακόμα έμεινε και την τελειώνω φίλε μου.



Σήφη
την τελείωσα την πλακέτα από τις κολλήσεις, την πέρασα όλη αλλά το αποτέλεσμα ειναι το ίδιο.

----------


## ezizu

Νίκο ,εφόσον έχεις ελέγξει τους πυκνωτές, έχεις ελέγξει για ψυχρές  κολλήσεις (στο PSU,στις φίσες - connectors , για οξείδωση ή  βρωμιά στις ενώσεις των διάφορων καλωδιοταινιών με τις φίσες / πλακέτες, σε εξαρτήματα κ.ο.κ. ) , έχεις τσεκάρει τις λάμπες, έχεις ελέγξει τα καλώδια τροφοδοσίας για τις λάμπες και τις ενώσεις τους με τις λάμπες, έχεις ελέγξει προσεκτικά για τυχών βραχυκύκλωμα ή κάποιο κόψιμο/σπάσιμο στις πλακέτες ή στα καλώδια ( που ίσως δημιουργεί πρόβλημα μόνο σε όρθια στάση του μόνιτορ ),έχεις ελέγξει τις γειώσεις κ.λ.π.,τότε δεν πάει κάπου αλλού το μυαλό μου. 
Θα σου πρότεινα να ξανά ελέγξεις όλα αυτά που σου γράφω εδώ ,από την αρχή,με την σειρά,προσεκτικά, για ακόμα μια φορά,μήπως και κάτι σου έχει ξεφύγει. Άνθρωποι είμαστε.
Αν σκεφτώ κάτι άλλο θα ξαναγράψω.

----------

nikoskosm (17-02-13)

----------


## nikoskosm

> Νίκο ,εφόσον έχεις ελέγξει τους πυκνωτές, έχεις ελέγξει για ψυχρές  κολλήσεις (στο PSU,στις φίσες - connectors , για οξείδωση ή  βρωμιά στις ενώσεις των διάφορων καλωδιοταινιών με τις φίσες / πλακέτες, σε εξαρτήματα κ.ο.κ. ) , έχεις τσεκάρει τις λάμπες, έχεις ελέγξει τα καλώδια τροφοδοσίας για τις λάμπες και τις ενώσεις τους με τις λάμπες, έχεις ελέγξει προσεκτικά για τυχών βραχυκύκλωμα ή κάποιο κόψιμο/σπάσιμο στις πλακέτες ή στα καλώδια ( που ίσως δημιουργεί πρόβλημα μόνο σε όρθια στάση του μόνιτορ ),έχεις ελέγξει τις γειώσεις κ.λ.π.,τότε δεν πάει κάπου αλλού το μυαλό μου. 
> Θα σου πρότεινα να ξανά ελέγξεις όλα αυτά που σου γράφω εδώ ,από την αρχή,με την σειρά,προσεκτικά, για ακόμα μια φορά,μήπως και κάτι σου έχει ξεφύγει. Άνθρωποι είμαστε.
> Αν σκεφτώ κάτι άλλο θα ξαναγράψω.



Σήφη
έβαλα άλλη πλακέτα για δοκιμή και η οθόνη δουλεύει κανονικά χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα,
άρα το πρόβλημα επικεντρώνετε στο PSU, αλλά που;
τι να μου έχει ξεφύγει;
θα με χαζεψει φίλε μου.

----------


## nikoskosm

> Σήφη
> έβαλα άλλη πλακέτα για δοκιμή και η οθόνη δουλεύει κανονικά χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα,
> άρα το πρόβλημα επικεντρώνετε στο PSU, αλλά που;
> τι να μου έχει ξεφύγει;
> θα με χαζέψει φίλε μου.


 Σήφη καλησπέρα
 μετά από μια εβδομάδα κανονικής λειτουργίας ξαφνικά χθες το βράδυ έσβησε πάλι η οθόνη,
σήμερα την άναψα και άναψε για ένα τέταρτο και έσβησε πάλι,
 την ανάβω και μετά από δυο λεπτά σβήνει
την άφησα να κρυώσει για μια ώρα και μετά την άναψα πάλι 
δούλεψε για ένα τέταρτο περίπου και έσβησε 
παλιά όταν την ξάπλωνα σε οριζόντια θέση και την άναβα δεν εσβηνε άλλο 
τώρα ότι και να την κάνω σβήνει σε ένα λεπτό περίπου με την άλλη πλακέτα που είχα βάλει για δοκιμή
όπως σου είχα αναφέρει στο προηγούμενο  *ποστ #27*

----------


## nikoskosm

προέκυψε ένα άλλο πρόβλημα
τελικά άλλαξα τους πυκνωτές  και η οθόνη ανάβει αλλά είναι άσπρη ( γάλα ).
δεν δείχνει τίποτα η οθόνη δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τι έγινε.....

----------


## supermanboy

Καλησπέρα Νίκο μου.Αν δεν έχεις βγάλει άκρη να ξέρεις πως σε 12 ολόιδια μοντέλα που είχαμε στην προηγούμενη δουλειά μας έκανε το ίδιο πρόβλημα το οποίο λύθηκε με πυκνωτές οι οποίοι όμως αγοράστηκαν από Αμερική μιας και η εταιρεία ήταν "αμερικανικών συμφερόντων".Είχα παιδευτεί μέρες τότε και με το που άλλαζα από μια καλή την πλακέτα τροφοδοσίας το πρόβλημα λυνόταν!Τους πυκνωτές και εμείς τότε με comp.tester τους δοκιμάσαμε και δεν βρήκαμε άδειους απλά μόλις τους πάγωνες χάνανε και το st.by!Δοκίμασε να βάλεις ποιοτικούς πυκνωτές επάνω και κάνε έλεγχο μήπως κάπου ψιλοβραχυκύκλωσε κάτι από πολύ κόλληση.Είμαι σίγουρος πως θα το λύσεις το πρόβλημα γιατί έχεις επιμονή δεν ξέρω όμως αν έχεις και υπομονή!Χρειάζονται τα τελευταία δύο για καλό επιθυμητό αποτέλεσμα.Συγνώμη αν κούρασα!Με 25$ να σου πω πριν 7 χρόνια διορθώθηκαν 12 μόνιτορ.

----------

nikoskosm (04-04-13)

----------


## nikoskosm

> Καλησπέρα Νίκο μου.Αν δεν έχεις βγάλει άκρη να ξέρεις πως σε 12 ολόιδια μοντέλα που είχαμε στην προηγούμενη δουλειά μας έκανε το ίδιο πρόβλημα το οποίο λύθηκε με πυκνωτές οι οποίοι όμως αγοράστηκαν από Αμερική μιας και η εταιρεία ήταν "αμερικανικών συμφερόντων".Είχα παιδευτεί μέρες τότε και με το που άλλαζα από μια καλή την πλακέτα τροφοδοσίας το πρόβλημα λυνόταν!Τους πυκνωτές και εμείς τότε με comp.tester τους δοκιμάσαμε και δεν βρήκαμε άδειους απλά μόλις τους πάγωνες χάνανε και το st.by!Δοκίμασε να βάλεις ποιοτικούς πυκνωτές επάνω και κάνε έλεγχο μήπως κάπου ψιλοβραχυκύκλωσε κάτι από πολύ κόλληση.Είμαι σίγουρος πως θα το λύσεις το πρόβλημα γιατί έχεις επιμονή δεν ξέρω όμως αν έχεις και υπομονή!Χρειάζονται τα τελευταία δύο για καλό επιθυμητό αποτέλεσμα.Συγνώμη αν κούρασα!Με 25$ να σου πω πριν 7 χρόνια διορθώθηκαν 12 μόνιτορ.





Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ Γιάννη για το μήνυμα.
Δεν έχω βγάλει ακόμα άκρη...
Η οθόνη έγινε χειρότερη από ότι ήταν αρχικά.
Τελευταία φορά άνοιξα όλο το πάνελ για να κάνω έναν επανέλεγχο στις λάμπες, στα καλώδιά τους κτλ...
Κι αφού διαπίστωσα ότι δεν υπάρχει κανένα πρόβλημα στις λάμπες, όπως κούμπωνα το πάνελ, με το πλαίσιο το μεταλλικό που έχει γύρω-γύρω, έκανα ζημιά...
Ακούστηκε ένα "κρακ" στην κάτω γωνία του πάνελ και τώρα το αποτέλεσμα θα το δεις στην φωτογραφία που θα ανεβάσω.
Μπορείς να μου πεις τι κάνουμε από εδώ και πέρα; 
Πάμε για πάνελ...
Θα την τραβήξω φωτογραφία και θα την ανεβάσω να δεις ακριβώς τι κάνει.

BILD1790.jpg BILD1782.jpg

----------


## GeorgeSindos

το εξωτερικο γυαλι ραγισε, εσπασε η ειναι οκ?

----------

nikoskosm (04-04-13)

----------


## nikoskosm

> το εξωτερικο γυαλι ραγισε, εσπασε η ειναι οκ?



δεν φαίνεται με το μάτι ούτε ραγισμένο ούτε σπασμένο το γυαλί 
το αποτέλεσμα είναι αυτό που δείχνω στην φώτο
στο σημείο που έχω τον κόκκινο κύκλο εκεί ακούστηκε ένα "κρακ"......

BILD1790.jpg

----------


## GeorgeSindos

ενταξει μην την ψαχνεις και πολυ........πας για αλλαγή panel!

----------

nikoskosm (05-04-13)

----------


## nikoskosm

> ενταξει μην την ψαχνεις και πολυ........πας για αλλαγή panel!



το ξέρω ότι πάω για αλλαγή panel εξάλλου το είχα γράψει στο ποστ* #31* τώρα τι κάνομε *?*

----------


## angel_grig

Mπορεις να ψαξεις στο ebay για το  panel αλλα μαλλον σε συμφερει να παρεις μια ολοκληρωμενη οθονη..

----------


## nikoskosm

> Mπορεις να ψαξεις στο ebay για το  panel αλλα μαλλον σε συμφερει να παρεις μια ολοκληρωμενη οθονη..


 το έψαξα το θέμα δεν συμφέρει από το ebay φίλε μου,αν βρω καμιά στην Ελλάδα κάλος.

----------


## makocer

ακυρο - off time!

----------


## nikoskosm

> ακυρο - off time!


Δεν κατάλαβα τι εννοείς...

----------


## makocer

> Δεν κατάλαβα τι εννοείς...


εγραψα απαντηση για την λευκη οθονη - δεν ειχα διαβασει τα υπολοιπα μυνηματα , οποτε το διεγραψα λογω...ακυρωτητας...αυτα

----------


## nikoskosm

> εγραψα απαντηση για την λευκη οθονη - δεν ειχα διαβασει τα υπολοιπα μυνηματα , οποτε το διεγραψα λογω...ακυρωτητας...αυτα



εντάξει φίλε μου να είσαι καλά.

----------

